
The Battle to Separate Safa and Marwa - Turukawa
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/PLNMqvmycN/conjoined-twins
======
Dragonai
Incredibly touching piece, and an astounding display of expertise and skill by
the doctors. I found the photo of Rital and Ritaj holding hands while still
conjoined particularly moving. Thanks so much for sharing!

------
leyth
This is amazing! Great story with good ending.

------
solids
This is unbelievable. Yesterday there was a post well ranked here about the
"failure of medicine". I think that besides all well known downsides or modern
medicine, we have achieved an amazing progress in the last one hundred years.

